# ECA stack help



## Optikal (May 27, 2008)

Hi guys,

I'm a 5'6" 24 year old guy looking to lose weight. Back at the beginning of the year i weighed 19st 3lb.

On the advice of an online friend i started an ECA stack containing:

4 Pro Plus

1 (Boot own brand) Pseudoephedrine Decongestant

[stopped taking Asprin as it makes me sick]

I took it twice a day for a few weeks, then had a week off then started again...

Anyway, i lost over a stone and now sit at 18st. I did drop to 17'6 at one point but seem to fluctuate within that half stone marker. I do a lot of cycling and walking/jogging as i have little time or enthusiasm for the gym.

Recently i've started the stack again after being off it for a while and it just doesn't feel as effective. So should i up my dose? If so, by how much? Also, is there anywhere i can buy a better source of Eph? I've been looking on Ebay and there doesn't seem to be anything worth my time on there...

Cheers for any help guys.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome

Your weight loss in not down to ephadrine

Its down to a calorie deficit, ECA will be a very very small part of that.

Initial weight loss is very easy but then it slows, that as a result of metabolic and hydration factors.

Eph also becomes less potent in terms of a stimulant as you build up tolerence to it meaning the buzz is less. Its still 'burning the same amount of fat' which in effect is fcuk all as it simply becomes a thermogenic and increase metabolic rate rather than burning fat. One adavntage is it can kill peoples desire to eat.

End of the day you shouldnt rely on it and look for help on:

what you are eating

how much cardio you do

what weight training you do

ECA will not get you where you want to be, unless thats a jittering mess unable to sleep


----------



## Longshanks (May 21, 2007)

Pseudoephedrine is not the same as Ephedrine HCL. The weight loss so far has been down to diet and building up your metabolic rate through exersize. Pseudoephedrine can help kerb cravings for food a little but has a negligible thermogenic effect.


----------



## Optikal (May 27, 2008)

Well to further advise on my situation:

4 years ago before my first kid was born i was active, fit and fairly well built... i'm stocky by nature so i wasn't a six-pack carrying BB or anything, but i had a bit of tone and definition to my back and arms. I weighed in at about 13st then.

In these past 4 years though i really let myself go... eating became my vice and i gained consistently. The main thing the stack did was to curb my picking and nibbling addiction and put me on 2 to 3 good small meals a day, as well as encourage me to take the bike out into the woodland.

However, as i said before, i'm now finding it hard to lose or sustain a rigorous routine. Time is short as i'm a stay-at-home father and can only excercise around my wifes working hours (which are long). I try to eat better and not pick which seems fine, but i need to get rid of this gut. Going to the gym and being around the tall well built BB's and gorgeous toned women is really a buzzkiller as i'm the little chubby guy in the baggy t-shirt flapping around on the treadmill.

I need help and advice on what course to take and where to go. Nutritionalists, doctors and gym instructors seem to be very dismissive and it seems like no one wants to know... At the very least the EC stack felt like it helped me.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

They are probably dismissive as motivation is not their field

They can give you all the info in the world but if you cant put it in place and stick to it you wont progress

Have you looked at self help readings?


----------



## Optikal (May 27, 2008)

Not really.

By christmas last year the fact that i struggled to wear anything decent on nights out with my wife and also my inability to play with my kids for any decent amount of time was all the motivation i needed.

As i say, with the assistance of an EC stack i managed to change my diet and start regular excerise and lost up to one and a half stone. I've had a month where i've not bothered and rested on my laurels and regined a few pounds.

Now i'm looking at hitting weights and finding a focued diet to help me lose weight and gain lean muscle. I thought an EC stack upgrade may help but reading around all morning it seems my faith in it is somewhat misplaced.

I have all the motivation i need to crack on, but i'd feel better if i had some assistance and giudance into what i should be consuming... be it food, pills or supps.


----------



## mikeubtuk (Oct 15, 2007)

you can get ephedrine in tabs called DO-DO chest Eze specifically, you could take 1 Chesteze, 3-4 Pro-plus and half a

full dose aspirin. This gives you 18.3 mg ephedrine, 180mg caffeine,

150mg aspirin. Some people take double the dosage of Chesteze and

Pro-plus, but this is an individual thing so I would start at this lower

dosage and see how it effects you.

How often? 3 times aday try not to take it after 6pm as u wont sleep lol i hope this helps as this is what i was told


----------



## Fatbastard (Oct 16, 2008)

Mate - I really dont mean to be patronising, but if your truely honest with yourself, are you just looking for a magic pill?

Why dont you post some detailed stats, your diet, and opportunities/times you can train. Im sure some of us here can help you. Failing that - check out the Keto and timed carb threads in the losing weight section... iv lost loads of body fat on those.

Diet and training is the way to weight loss, and even the mods and really experianced BBers on here will agree that until you have nailed that, then pills and potions are a waste of money.

Again, sorry if this sounds patronising dude. Not intended that way...


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Dymetadrine 30+ Is a good legal eca stack but as already said diet and cardio is much more on what you should be concentrating at mate.

There are no magic pills out there or everybody would be looking great!!

Hard work and dedication is what is needed and most people give up too easily.

Stick with it and believe in yourself and it will come eventually mate.

Check out the diet section for a guide to the right foods and cardio should be done at least 5 times a week at a steady pace preferably am before breakfast


----------

